# Mehrere Fragen (animierte Gifs, Photoshop, Ulead Express)



## Nessa (8. März 2004)

1)

Habe momentan Ulead Photoexpress, wo mir die Handhabung recht gut gefällt - mit Photoshop komme ich noch nicht so gut zurecht...gibt es da noch besseres?

2)Weiters interessiere ich mich auch für Software mit animierter Giferstellung.

3)Brauche ich eine Software mit 3-D-Darstellung bzw. mit möglicher Herumspielerei.

Gibt es da ein Kombi-Pack, das alle diese Dinge vereint?


----------



## fluessig (9. März 2004)

zu 1) Mir fiele da noch Corel Photo-Paint  und Jasc Paint Shop Pro ein. Und das Freeware Tool The Gimp - aber wenn dir schon Photoshop zu kompliziert ist, dann ist das nochmal eine ganze Ecke weiter (und dabei unter Windows auch noch unstabil).

zu 2) Photoshop hätte das schon integriert (Image Ready besser gesagt - da kannst du zB. die Ebenen hintereinander laufen lassen). Ansonsten kenn ich noch die Shareware Gif Construction Kit (googeln).

zu 3) Wenn du etwas in Richtung 3D Studio Max meinst, dann gibt es kein Programm das das alles vereint. Corel Draw hatte in der Version 7 mal ein kleines einfaches 3D Tool, das kann es aber nicht mit "echten" 3D Programmen aufnehmen.


----------



## Nessa (9. März 2004)

@flüssig:

ad 1) Zu kompliziert ist mir Photoshop nicht - aber zu unübersichtlich...

Was hältst du von PhotoImpact auch von Ulead?


----------



## fluessig (10. März 2004)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin  - ich hab zwar die orginal Ulead CDs irgendwo rumliegen (war immer mal wieder was bei einem neuen Scanner dabei o.ä.) aber ich hab's noch nie ausprobiert. 
Ich hab irgendwann den Umstieg auf Photoshop gemacht (von Paint Shop Pro) und wurde für die Einarbeitung fürstlich entlohnt. 
Mein Versuch auf The Gimp (wegen Freeware) zu wechseln hat sich beim dritten Absturz erledigt (besonders ärgerlich, wenn das Programm beim speichern den Geist aufgibt  )


----------

